# Carter honey 2 adjustment... Is too fast hurting me?



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys, been shooting a long time but I'm newer to shooting a hinge. When I first started shooting it I set it up very fast... Just to the point where it holds weight and the safety works. I thought my shooting improved immediately but now I feel it is worse while shooting the honey. my shots seem to be going left while shooting it in inconsistent groups compared to my wrist release. I also have noticed my self "punching it" because of so little rotation needed to fire. Do you guys think slowing the release down to where it has to pivot longer in a smooth motion could help? Or any other advice?


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

This isn't really suited for this forum, but yes slower will help. I'd recommend starting with Padgett's article on hinge setup.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Where is it supposed to be?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Newdiggings said:


> I also have noticed my self "punching it" because of so little rotation needed to fire. Do you guys think slowing the release down to where it has to pivot longer in a smooth motion could help? Or any other advice?


 I would think it should be the opposite. If it takes little rotation to fire it why punch it? setting it slower may make you punch it with more travel, more movement and less accuracy.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't get it, really.. every other post on here is hinge speed and execution? seems like a fine place to post it to me.. and as for the speed, I used to like my hinge on the edge of out of control, now I slowed it way down.. my scores went way up, well 5X.. but it was the last 5


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

It sounds to me like you are struggling with anticipating the shot. Slowing the release down, without changing your mental approach will not help anything. Basically, you need to learn how to focus on your shot execution.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

I slowed it down some tonight and just tried to be very repeatable tonight and it did help some. I have noticed that when I rush the shot and "punch" it that it impacts left and when I relax and let it happen naturally that i shoot much better! That being said I feel most of my problem is mental. The other thing I was going to ask about is the size of the finger hole in my release. I am a big guy 6"4 340 and I fill the finger hole up in this large carter honey to the extent that I feel the release is binding on my index finger. Is there maybe a better option for my large hands? What do you guys think of the scott backspin?


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

cbrunson said:


> It sounds to me like you are struggling with anticipating the shot. Slowing the release down, without changing your mental approach will not help anything. Basically, you need to learn how to focus on your shot execution.


I agree I feel this is most of my issue!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Set the release colder and do some blind bale shooting to get the feel of it!


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

Set the release a little colder, focus on transfering all of your tension into your back making sure your forearm and wrist are relaxed, then just relax through the shot. A couple buddies of mine grinded out the hole on their honey release. I tried the honey 2, prefer my honey 3 fingers over it big time. just my .02


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Choose a release with micro adjust of speed simple lock down moons slip and cause problems a Trueball or Stan are your best choice


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> It sounds to me like you are struggling with anticipating the shot. Slowing the release down, without changing your mental approach will not help anything. Basically, you need to learn how to focus on your shot execution.


This^^.
Until you get this under control, nothing else will work correctly. Stop worrying about where the arrow scores and learn to execute. Score is the last thing to work on.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! I'm going to borrow a trainer and spend some time just focusing on the process and try to burn that into my brain!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just listening to you in the posts so far I can tell that you are new to shooting a hinge and haven't stumbled onto the lessons to be learned. There are some huge lessons in aiming and floating and execution of your shot that are out there for you to learn and make part of your shooting but the first thing you have to do is realize that dropping 150 bucks on a release is not one of the lessons nor is it the answer. It was just a purchase of a tool that can allow you to learn the lessons and that is it.

My suggestion to you is to take a step back and make the choice to actually seek out these lessons, one way is to contact me and I will send you to my website where I have written some short articles on firing engines and mental approaches that can hopefully open your mind to the lessons to be learned. So pm me if you are ready to get started.


----------

